# Recent surgeries recovery?



## Catnap (Oct 20, 2011)

Just wondering how people are feeling post surgery? It's day 4 for me. Today I woke up feeling normal! I really felt I could get things done. That was 2 hours ago (it's morning in Australia). Suddenly I feel terrible, light headed but jittery at the same time. I'm on thyroxine 115mg I didn't think the effects would kick in for a while but wonder now. Or maybe this is part of the roller coaster ride my anesthetist warned me about? 
My husband never gets sick and recovered amazingly after his own surgery last year (Achilles) so he's lacking in empathy, he just has no personal experience and I think he feels I'm wallowing. He hasn't said as much but I can tell he's getting impatient with me not being able to do much with the kids. Maybe I'm being sensitive/emotional. Hormones??
Sorry for ramble would love to hear from others who recently lost their thyroid!!


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm now 10 days post-op. I have good days and bad days. Yesterday I didn't much of anything, just felt like sitting on the sofa all day. Today I was out shopping for 3 hours, did some cleaning, and feeling generally good. Tomorrow I start back to work, should be interesting. I can't say anything about the thyroxine for you, I'm still unmedicated so I'm noticing hypo symptoms here and there. You will start feeling better, don't let your husband guilt you, an achilles does not play with your hormones so he has no right to compare surgeries. Plus I think men in general are not good at care taking, to them it's an option it feels like, where for moms it's necessity. Hang in there!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It takes a little while. I felt significantly better after a full week, but still didn't feel "recovered" until about three weeks. It wasnt a pain issue....it was just a slight residual soreness combined with the whole hormone disruption. Take care and it should pass quickly.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi

I am 4 weeks post op, felt better in 2nd week BUT even now still get my ups and downs, one day i will cope fine and the next day i will work and suddenly feel so tired and just BLEH, then i feel i cant walk or do anything(just too tired)
Men is not good in the caring department, they want to be taken care of. LOL
Just tell him that you will get your good days and then your bad days, so that he understands completely, also tell him that thyroid is your fueltank and if the tank is gone the fuel is gone and that you're busy refilling. :hugs: Take care and take it one day at a time.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

There really is no comparison between Achilles tendon surgery and thyroid surgery. The Achilles tendon does a nice job of controlling certain ankle & foot movements, but that's about it. The thyroid controls many aspects of how our bodies and minds function and how we feel. Give yourself time to heal and get back to normal.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Octavia said:


> There really is no comparison between Achilles tendon surgery and thyroid surgery. The Achilles tendon does a nice job of controlling certain ankle & foot movements, but that's about it. The thyroid controls many aspects of how our bodies and minds function and how we feel. Give yourself time to heal and get back to normal.


I second what Octavia said. Everyone that doesn't suffer with thyroid illness thinks thyroid issues are so simple to fix. Nothing is simple about hormones because we are all so different. It takes time for your body to get adjusted to synthetic hormones and recover from surgery. I hope you are feeling better soon and allow your self to rest when you can. :hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think I would have preferred an Achilles problem than the thyroid fun. At least the Achilles is confined to one area in the body, JMHO....


----------

